# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια με τιμπράντο !

## mrsoulis

Ανεβάζω και εγώ τα δικά μου ζευγαράκια όλα timbrado στο ένα μάλιστα έβαλα και φωλιά σημερα στην θηλυκιά να δω αν ξεκινήσει να την φτιάχνει για να τα ενώσω

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι Αντωνη ! να γινουν ολα καλοι γονεις και τα μικρα μελλοντικοι τραγουδιστες αλλα και το ιδιο καλοι γονεις σαν τους δικους τους !

Καλη απολαυση της συνεχειας !

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι Αντωνη , με το καλο να σου κανουν αυγα και μικρα το νεο σου ζευγαρακι,θα ενθουσιαστεις  με την συμπεριφορα την ζωηραδα  την σπιρταδα και το ποσο συχνα κελαηδανε , εχουν κατα τη γνωμη μου την ποιο εντονη προσωπικοτητα απο ολα τα καναρινια ( τουλαχιστον απο οσα ειχα μεχρι τωρα εγω), τα πουλια ειναι απο εκτροφεις η απο μελη του του φόρουμ μας ;

----------


## mrsoulis

τα πουλια ειναι απο ένα φίλο εκτροφεα του οποιου την εκτροφη έχω επισκεφτει αρκετες φορες και μου εχει κανει μεγαλη εντύπωση η αγαπη και η αφοσίωση του!!!

----------


## HarrisC

Aυτο που λεει ο Πανος."πουλια με προσωπικοτητα".Καλη αρχη ,ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα ενθουσιαστεις απο τις συγκινησεις που θα γνωρισεις πολυ συντομα.

----------


## wild15

Να τα χαιρεσαι και καλες αναπαραγωγες!!!Ειναι κουκλια!!!

----------


## stefos

Όλα καλά να πάνε ! Εύχομαι να γεμισεις μικρουλια !!!

----------


## δημητρα

καλη επιτυχια με πολλους κα γερους απογονους

----------


## jimk1

Καλή αρχή,και από εδώ και πέρα υπομονή,και συνεχή παρακολούθηση,ολα θα πάνε καλά

----------


## nikolaslo

Να πανε ολα κατ ευχην.

----------


## mrsoulis

δειτε πεσιμο που εκαναν ολα μαζι στο μαρουλι που τους έβαλα μολις τωρα.... βεβαια να πω την αληθεια ηταν τοσο λαχταριστο που και εγω το ζηλεψα!

----------


## VasilisM

Πολύ όμορφα όλα!!!!Εύχομαι να γεμίσεις μωράκια!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Μακαρι.... Αυτη τη στιγμη εχω μια αδεια φωλια, 2 με 5 αυγα και μια με 3 μικρα...

----------


## panos70

Αντωνη τους πατους τους εβγαλες σκοπιμα για ευκολια στο καθαρισμα; υπαρχει περιπτωση με αερα να σηκωθουν οι εφημεριδες ;

----------


## serafeim

Μωρε μπραβο!!! Τα μικρα τι ηλικια εχουν?
για το μαρουλι στο λεω οσο να ναι επικινδυνο ειναι

----------


## CreCkotiels

Αν είναι από τον κήπο ή ξέρεις ότι δεν έχουν κάποιο φυτοφάρμακο όλα είναι καλά σε μικρή ποσότητα !!!
Αυτό ισχύει για όλα τα χορταρικά !!
Επιπλέον δες και εδώ :

*Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας*Πολύ όμορφα και περιποιημένα τα  μικρά σου , μπράβο !!!

----------


## mrsoulis

5-6 ημερων ειναι.... Απο οσο εχω διαβασει απο αυτη την ηλικια επιτρεπεται... Ετσι δεν ειναι;;;

----------


## VasilisM

Καλύτερα μετά τις 10 μέρες Αντώνη....δεν το ξέρω σίγουρα αλλά έτσι έχω ακούσει....

----------


## jimk1

Αντωνη μπροκολο δινω συνεχως στα ζευγαρια ,ταιζουν τους νεοσσους απο την πρωτη μερα

----------


## CreCkotiels

κ.Αντώνη στο ποστ μου #116  λέω γενικά για το μαρούλι !!!
Για το πότε θα μπορούμε να το δώσουμε στα μωρά το ξέρουν οι πιο έμπειροι αλλά και εκεί βλέπω πως οι απόψεις είναι διαφορετικές !
Πάντως και εγώ έχω ακούσει πως γενικά στους νεοσσούς δεν πρέπει από τις πρώτες μέρες να τους παρέχουμε ... πιό μετά !!

----------


## serafeim

Στην 10η μερα ειαν ιτο σωστο απο την πλευρα του οτι οι πιθανοτητες να εχεις προβληματα ειναι 0,00001%!! οπως σε ολα τα πουλια!!! οποτε καλυτερα αστα 4-5 μερες ακομη

----------


## jimk1

> Στην 10η μερα ειαν ιτο σωστο απο την πλευρα του οτι οι πιθανοτητες να εχεις προβληματα ειναι 0,00001%!! οπως σε ολα τα πουλια!!! οποτε καλυτερα αστα 4-5 μερες ακομη


Υπάρχει κάποια συγκεκριμένη μελέτη που απαγορεύει το μπρόκολο ή καποιο λαχανικό στους νεοσσούς αν ναι τότε ειμαι απο τους τυχερούς που δεν παρουσιαζουν τίποτα

----------


## jk21

το μαρουλι αν και θρεπτικοτατο ,θελει προσοχη αν ειναι του εμποριου ,γιατι παρανομα οι αγροτες ,το ραντιζουν μεχρι τελευταια στιγμη ,γιατι ειναι ευπαθες 

απο κει και περα πολλοι επιλεγουν να μην δινουν χορταρικα ,ειτε γιατι φοβουνται οσα ακουνε ,ειτε γιατι δινουν βαση σε << εμπειρους >> του χωρου ,που βγαζουν  κανονες ,για κατι που οσως ποτε να μην εχουν δοκιμασει ή που δοκιμαζουν και πραττουν ,αλλα λενε στους αλλους να μην  το κανουν .... 

Στον ανθρωπο που ειναι θηλαστικο ,το χορταρικο μπαινει σταδιακα μετα τον 5ο μηνα στη διατροφη του .Το κρεας αργοτερα ...

Στα πουλια το κρεας (εστω και ως σκουληκι ) μπαινει απο την πρωτη μερα ,οπως και οι ημιωριμοι χλωροι σποροι ,που εχουν υφη οπως και τα φυλλα θα ελεγα ,αλλα ποιο θρεπτικοι ως προς την πρωτεινη (φουλ ομως σε φυτικες ινες και νερο ) .Τα  πουλια και ειδικα αν ειναι καλοκαιρι ,δεν βρισκουν ευκολα νερο στη φυση και το λαμβανουν απο το χλωρο χορταρικο ,που ταιζουν απο τις πρωτες μερες

*Διατροφή ιθαγενών : σκέψεις ,προτάσεις για την βελτιστοποίησή της*


δειτε το συνδεσμο => http://www.ardeola.org/files/1364.pdf

σε αυτον ,στο 58 % των φωλιων ,ανιχνευθηκε οτι οι νεοσσοι ταιζοτανε και με φυλλα γρασιδιου ,περαν των υπολοιπων χλωρων σπορων της εποχης  και σε εποχη ανοιξη ,πριν πιασουν οι πολλες ζεστες  ( πινακας σελ 53  ) 

Grass leaves 58.1 3.8 15-April / 5-June

Αυτα λεει η επιστημη .Εγω δεν θα πω τι πρεπει να δινετε ή οχι ,ουτε θα αναλαβω την ευθυνη να συκοφαντηθουν τα χορταρικα ,αν πεθανουν οι νεοσσοι σε καποιον που θα δωσει μολυσμενα .Εγω παραθετω στοιχεια της επιστημης και την δικια μου μαρτυρια ,οτι τουλαχιστον ταραξακο ,σεσκουλο ,γλυστριδα εχω δωσει απο την πρωτη μερα και σε νεοσσους καρδερινας και καναρινιων ,χωρις προβληματα και δεν μπορω να επιβεβαιωσω αν αυτο ηταν θεμα τυχης ή καταλληλοτητας για τα πουλια ,παρα να παραθεσω οτι επιστημονικο συνδεσμο παρεθεσα .Οσοι λενε ,οχι οτι μπορει να πειραξουν τα χορταρικα τα πουλια αλλα οτι θα τα πειραξουν ,ας πουνε και εδω και αλλου ,την δικια τους αρνητικη εμπειρια .Αν δεν εχουν ,ας μην λενε τιποτα και ας δινουν τα πιο ασφαλη bakery products ,τα egg products ,τα sugars ,τα fats και τα oils  .....

----------


## mrsoulis

Καταρχήν καλημέρα,

Ευχαριστώ όλους για τις απόψεις σας, έδωσα μαρούλι γιατί από γνώμες και συζητήσεις στο φόρουμ για θέματα διατροφής των νεοσων είχα αποκομίσει την άποψη οτι δίνουμε μετά τις 4-5 πρώτες μέρες. Τέλος πάντων αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός ούτε έχω και την απαραίτητη εμπειρία να διατυπώνω άποψη θα συμφωνήσω με τα λεγόμενα του Δημήτρη (jk21) και μάλιστα για τον πρόσθετο λόγο οτι αν δεν έπρεπε να ταΐσουν οι γονείς λαχανικό δε θα το έκαναν από ένστικτο με το οποίο εχει προικίσει η φύση όλα της τα ζωντανά.... 

Το πιο επικίνδυνο ειναι τα δηλητήρια στα οποία δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα σίγουρα από τον άνθρωπο που τα παίρνω, φτάνει να σας πω οτι όταν πάω να μου δώσει ξεπλένουμε με νερό τη σκόνη και τρώμε και οι δυο μας επιτόπου... Το ξέρω τόσο καλά που ειναι τα μοναδικά που δίνω ανεπιφύλακτα και στα παιδάκια μου...

----------


## jk21

αν εχεις μαρουλι απο ανθρωπο που ξερεις 100 % οτι δεν τα ραντιζει , να ξερεις ειναι απο τα καλυτερα χορταρικα σε θρεπτικη αξια και ειδικα το ελληνικο το γνωστο μαρουλι ,οχι οι σαλατες και τα κατσαρα ,που επισης ειναι καλα ,αλλα υπολειπονται πολυ σε βιτ Α .Το δικο μας ειναι το λεγομενο roman lettuce

----------


## mrsoulis

για να δινω αυτη την εποχη μαρουλια στα παιδια μου και να τρωω και εφω ο ιδιος να ειστε σιγουρος οτι ειμαι 1000% σιγουρος.... και οτι δινω απο λαχανικα και φρουτα στα πουλια μου ειναι απο αυτα που τρωω και εγω αλλα και οπη η υπολοιπη οικογενεια....

ακομα και τα αυγα που τους βαζω ειναι φρεσκα απο το κοτετσι μου, που θα μπορουσα απο γνωστο μαγαζι να παιρνω καρτελα των 30 λιγοτερο απο 3€... τους δινω παντα οτι καλυτερο μπορω και ποτε ουτε οτι ειναι για πεταμα αλλα ουτε και δεν θα ετρωγα εγω!

----------


## mrsoulis

γεια σας και παλι...

συγγνωμη για την πολυημερη απουσια μου αλλα ξεκιναγε σεζον σε ενα μικρο ξενοδοχειο που εχουμε και δεν υπηρχε καθολου ελευθερος χρονος ουε για τα παιδακια μου...  :sad: 

τελοσπαντων θα αρχισω να επανερχομαι σιγα σιγα και μαλιστα θα σας ανταμειψω σε λιγο και με μερικες φωτογραφιες και καποια σχετικα καλα νεα... επιτελους.... 
τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι ευτυχως σε ενα ζευγαρακι με τιμπραντο που εχω εχω και το πρωτο πετυχημενο ζευγαρωμα με τουλαχιστον 3 ενσπορα αυγουλακια τα οποια περιμενω απο μερα σε μερα...

----------


## amastro

Να σου πάνε καλά και τα πουλάκια αλλά και η δουλειά Αντώνη.

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαιρεσαι και να ειναι υγιης

----------


## mrsoulis

να και μια φωτογραφια με τα μικρα οπως σας ειχα υποσχεθει.... τα δυο απο αυτα σκουφατα.... ειναι τα πρωτα καναρινακια εκτροφης μου... καμαρωστε τα...

----------


## tuscani7

Κουκλια ειναι .....φτου φτου

----------


## nikolaslo

Ρε συ Αντωνη ειναι πανεμορφα να σου ζησουν πολλα πολλα συγχαρητήρια

----------


## wild15

Κουκλακια να σου ζησουν!!!!

----------


## stefos

Να τα χαίρεσαι!!

----------


## jk21

ο σκουφατος αριστερα ,ολα τα λεφτα !!! Να τα χαιρεσαι και να ναι παντα καλα !!!

----------


## mrsoulis

Ειναι όμορφα έτσι δεν ειναι... Γιατί κάνω και με τα πουλάκια όπως με τα παιδιά μου.... Δε μπορώ να δω κανένα ομορφότερο από τα δικά μου..... Είμαι πολυ μετριόφρων έτσι;;;

----------


## mparoyfas

όντως πολυ ωραιο σκουφι να ειναι γερα και δυνατά να τα χαρεις

----------


## mrsoulis

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους... Σήμερα έσκασε μύτη και το πρώτο τιμπραντάκι!!! Επιτέλους... Περιμένω να σκάσουν αλλά τρία από αυτή τη γέννα και μια άλλη μανούλα ειναι στο τρίτο της αυγό σήμερα....

----------


## poulis62

Αντώνη να σου ζήσουν
πανέμορφα
καλή συνέχεια

----------


## nikolaslo

Να σου ζησου και οι τραγουδισταραδες!!!!

----------


## mrsoulis

καλησπερα σε ολους.... σημερα γυρισα απο τη δουλεια και κοιταξα την φωλιτσα των τιμπραντο μου και με χαρα ειδα να εχουν σκασει με επιτυχια και τα τεσσερα πουλακια... το πρωτο την Τεταρτη, την Πεμπτη ακολουθησαν 2 και σημερα ηρθε και το τελευταιο....  :Happy:

----------


## stefos

Θέλουμε φωτο καινούριες Αντώνη !!

----------


## mrsoulis

Θα φροντισω αυριο να βγαλω να ανεβασω μερικες φωτογραφιες να δειτε και θα κανω και μια πρωτη ωοσκοπηση στο ζευγαρακι των τιμπραντο που εχει 5 αυγουλακια στη φωλια...

----------


## nikolaslo

Μπραβο Αντωνη να σου ζησουν τα μικρουλια και καλοκλαρωτα να ειναι

----------


## jimk1

Μπραβο Αντωνη καλη συνεχεια

----------


## petran

Καλημερα.Αμα δεν δουμε φωτο,δεν πιστευουμε :: 
Βαλε φωτο απο τον παιδικο σταθμο :rollhappy:  :: 
Να σου ζησουν,με το καλό..

----------


## tuscani7

Νομίζω ότι μας κοροϊδεύει μόνο με φωτογραφίες θα πιστεύαμε

----------


## mrsoulis

η υπομονή είναι αρετή....  :winky:

----------


## mrsoulis

δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι συμβαινει... ενα ζευγαρι τιμπραντο εχει κανει 6 αυγα, το τελευταιο σημερα... εριξα μια πρωτη ματια με το φακο και δεν ειδα σε κανενα σπορο.... ειναι δυνατον ακομα να μην εχει φανει κατι εστω στο πρωτο αυγό ή ειναι αποτυχια παταγωδης και αυτη η γεννα του ζευγαριού;;;

----------


## mrsoulis

για τους αμφισβητιες.....

----------


## petran

> για τους αμφισβητιες.....


Τελικά,το Photoshop κανει ''παπάδες'' ::  :: 













































Ελα,πλακα κανω,θελουμε και άλλες φωτο ΟΕ ΟΕ ΟΕ

----------


## mrsoulis

μπορει καποιος να μου πει γιατι τα δυο απο τα τεσσερα πουλακια το δερμα τους ειναι ανοιχτοχρωμο και τα αλλα δυο σκουρόχρωμο;;; εχει καποια σχεση με το χρωματισμο τους, με τις μερες ζωης τους ή είναι τυχαίο;

----------


## lefteris13

για το ζευγαρι με τα 6 αυγα περιμενε να κλεισει 4 μερες επωασης και το 6ο αυγο και τοτε κανε ξανα ωοσκοπηση, εξαρταται σε ποιο ξεκινησε να κλωσσαει , που και πως κανεις την ωοσκοπηση κλπ, εγω οταν τα αυγα εχουν κλεισει 3 μερες κλωσσιματος βγαζω ευκολα συμπερασμα σε σκοτεινο χωρο και με καλο φακο..οπως και να χει ειναι νωρις ακομα για σενα, καταλαβαινω την  αγωνια αλλα σημερα οπως λες εκανε το 6ο αυγο  δεν ηταν η μερα για ωοσκοπηση

τα ανοιχτοδερμα ειναι και ανοιχτοχρωμα..αν οι γονεις ειναι σκουροι-πρασινοι, τοτε μαλλον κανελι θηλυκα ειναι αυτα, αλλιως κιτρινα καθως παιζουν ρολο και τα γονιδια που φερουν οι γονεις απ τους γονεις τους κλπ..γενικα τα ανοιχτοδερμα ειναι κανελι-κιτρινα-λευκα, τα σκουρα πρασινα-γκρι, παιζουν και οι συνδυασμοι αυτων-παρδαλα..το πιθανοτετο ομως ειναι το κανελι οταν βγαινουν ανοιχτοδερμα στην περιπτωση πρασινων γονιων

----------


## mrsoulis

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για την απαντηση και τις πληροφοριες... καταρχην, να παραδεχτω ότι την ωοσκοπηση την εκανα νωρις και μαλιστα το πρωι και χωρις να βγαλω τα αυγα απο την φωλια... επειδη το εχω ξανακανει ομως και φαινοταν καθαρα τι γινεται, περιμενα μα δω ενδειξεις ζωης σε τουλαχιστον ενα από τα πρωτα μιας και η καναρα καθεται αρκετες ωρες την ημερα απο τα πρωτα αυγα... τουλαχιστον οσο την βλεπω εγω... θα περιμενω ομς μεχρι την Τετάρτη και θα κάνω τότε μια ωοσκόπηση το σούρουπο για πιο σίγουρα και θα ενημερώσω τότε... τουλαχιστον τα πουλια από πυρωμα πανε καλά, και ειναι και αρκετο καιρό μαζί...

----------


## mrsoulis

καλησπερα σε ολους και συγγνωμη και παλι για την απουσια αλλα οσο πλησιαζει το καλοκαιρι ο ελευθερος χρονος θα εχει φθίνουσα πορεία.... ενα απο τα καλα νεα ειναι οτι απο το ενα μου ζευγαρι το lizard-κοινή εχει κανει 5 αυγουλακια (δευτερη γεννα) και τουλαχιστον τα 3 ειναι ενσπορα ισως και τα τέσσερα...

τα τιμπραντακια μου μεγαλώνουν κανονικά ειναι φούλ ταισμένα συνέχεια ολα τους... εχω και δυο ζευγάρια που μαλλον παλι ασπορα εχουν δευτερη φορα... δυστηχως θα δουμε σε λιγες μερες... 

αυτα τα συντομα νεα μας... 

θα σας κραταω ενήμερους και στη συνεχεια... καλη επιτυχια σε όλους...

----------

